# cowfish



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

so would you go with a cowfish for a 10gallon or not I need some tiny fish that are cute for my tank and or small ones that don't grow big


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_Acanthostracion quadricornis_









_Anoplocapros lenticularis_









_Ostracion meleagris_









_Arcana ornate_









_Acanthostracion polygonus_

heres a handy cowfish link


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey.. you dont have the most common and famous CowFish of all. The Yellow colored one..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> _Acanthostracion quadricornis_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice innes..unfornately half of these species you put down are not all available in trade..in you tank pcrose ...theonly puffer i would recommand is a valentini puffer or sharpnose as they go by too...very nice..stay small and are hardy fish..but even at that, thing you should do before buying more fish is getting a bigger tank..have enough room for them to swim around in


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah I understand I just want so many fish it isn't fair cuz I need to upgrade


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Arent cowfish cute!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Hey.. you dont have the most common and famous CowFish of all. The Yellow colored one..


 I know, but I added one in the other post the other day


----------

